# A sweet chair...



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw this chair at a training session and thought it was sweet. 










You can go to http://www.picnictime.com to find it, but they are a wholesale company and you can not buy direct from them. They provide you with a long list of who sells their products. I went to 50 of the sites and the cheapest place I found was:

http://www.picniczone.com/product/62 at $38.99. A few places offered matching price, ect. but once you add shipping ect into the mix they came out the cheapest!

If someone else can find them cheaper, I'd like to know.

Gallery Watching Regards,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Harry Gooch (Aug 5, 2004)

Try Cabella's. They have solid color and camo. I believe the price was about $34.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The chair colors vary - the picture just happens to be red - but then again it wouldn't be hard to pick out of the gallery if it decided to grow legs and walk away. I liked it cause it had pockets on the side - good place to stash some snacks, catalog, pens, sunscreen, ect....

Do the ones at Cabela's have the side storage?

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Great chair for judging.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Is this Shayne's chair?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> Is this Shayne's chair?


Yes.
They gave them as judges gifts at Coastal bend(? rockport). He brags about it any chance he gets. I tried to get him to leave it in my truck but he didn't fall for it, I should have waited a few more crown's. :lol:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

FOM said:


> I saw this chair at a training session and thought it was sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shipping UPS ground to Vermont bumped it up to $58 for me. My local CostCo sells them for $40. Not always in stock though, seasonal item :? 
Ken Bora


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> FOM said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this chair at a training session and thought it was sweet.
> ...


Dang - I just ordered 2 and shipping was only 11 for both - figured not bad and no taxes either. No CostCo here....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is blue... Its awesome.

Shayne


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Mine is blue... Its awesome.
> 
> Shayne


 :shock: Mine is blue, too - David got the green one....

FOM


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

From what I heard the chair that Shayne got was wonderful except that the trial chairman wouldn't let anyone plug it in!!


----------

